# Anyone else have a "shop dog" or four legged best friend?



## top shot bbq (Nov 1, 2013)

Along with BBQ dog training is a passion of mine. Our shop dog is Gunner an 8 month old Belgian Malinois. Both of his parents are working police dogs. He is probably the most fearless dog I have ever owned. He goes everywhere with me and sits in front seat of the truck and jumps in the bed when we get where we are going to look after the welder and tools.













gunner1.jpg



__ top shot bbq
__ Nov 1, 2013


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey Top

Haven't talked to you before--welcome.  You should go to roll call and tell us a bit about yourself.

Seems like most of the members on this site have a best friend or two.  Here's mine.  Two great black labs and a demon spawn cat.  In this pic they arre all patiently waiting for a treat.

Gary













Addy Roxy Bastet.jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Oct 13, 2013


----------



## top shot bbq (Nov 1, 2013)

Did roll call already yesterday- but thanks for the welcome !!!


----------



## egledhill (Nov 1, 2013)

My partner in crime:












image.jpg



__ egledhill
__ Nov 1, 2013






1 1/2 year old olde English bulldog.


----------



## top shot bbq (Nov 1, 2013)

Love labs, I have trained a few to AKC master hunter level and who don't like an old English good lookin pups fellas 

Jason


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 1, 2013)

Here are my fearless watch dogs. A cpl Shih Tzus. Buterflies fear them. 













image.jpg



__ bama bbq
__ Nov 1, 2013


----------



## top shot bbq (Nov 1, 2013)

Well keep them away from Egledhill's bulldog or we will have bull-shihts.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  HAHAHA.. couldn't resist


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 1, 2013)

:ROTF  

You should see them "chase" the deer. It's hilarious. The brown one sleeps on his back and snores.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 2, 2013)

Yeah, mine chase deer all the time.  They're allowed to eat anything they kill.  In 4 1/2 years that would be 1 rabbit and a half dozen mice.  Truly vicious killers, these two.  LOL

Gary


----------



## timstalltaletav (Nov 2, 2013)

This one's mom was famous for dragging down leftovers from field dressed deer.  I woke up one morning and thought she dug up a turtle...  it was the frozen deer liver....

Another time she tore off the entire hind quarter of a deer we had hanging.  I jammed what was left of the bones in the can and left a note for the garbage man.  Never dull around here.













2013-03-02_10-18-54_66.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Nov 2, 2013


----------



## webowabo (Nov 2, 2013)

See avatar pic... plus...













IMAG0652.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Nov 2, 2013






My 7 year Border Collie Bullseye on far Left.. my moms mutt Skooter in the middle... and my precious 6 year Catahoula Cur Tulip "tootie" on the right... My kids... my heart.. my loves!

Relaxing at the beach last year in S Padre


----------



## webowabo (Nov 2, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> Here are my fearless watch dogs. A cpl Shih Tzus. Buterflies fear them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol....


----------



## cappyr (Nov 2, 2013)

*Alas, my beloved best friend and fishing buddy is no more.  If ya can watch this video with out choking up ya aint got a heart**.*

*Wait past the end a lil while the brat was raised next Beagles and they taught him to bark.  That came from a lil frizzy white brat that I still morn his loss.*


----------



## webowabo (Nov 2, 2013)

CappyR said:


> *Alas, my beloved best friend and fishing buddy is no more.  If ya can watch this video with out choking up ya aint got a heart**.*



damn Cappy... you had me at  Alas..... Great friend you had there!!!!! what a life he lived with some wonder owners :)


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey Cappy

It is ALWAYS very sad to loose a good friend.  I was never a dog person, but having my two for the last 4 1/2 years, I can't imagine life without them. I would miss Linda's Addy, but I would be lost without my Roxy.  Linda took both of them with her one weekend when she went to Calgary to see her folks.  I was constantly looking around for them, wondering where they were.

Gary


----------



## top shot bbq (Nov 3, 2013)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Cappy
> 
> It is ALWAYS very sad to loose a good friend.  I was never a dog person, but having my two for the last 4 1/2 years, I can't imagine life without them. I would miss Linda's Addy, but I would be lost without my Roxy.  Linda took both of them with her one weekend when she went to Calgary to see her folks.  I was constantly looking around for them, wondering where they were.
> 
> Gary


I know how you feel, if Gunner is not with me in the truck it just does not feel right.


----------



## big biscuit (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's my pal. The terror of North street, that is if you think you'regoing to sleep in on the weekend. I can't believe how loud this little beagle can be.













2013-03-03 21.36.53.jpg



__ big biscuit
__ Nov 14, 2013


















2013-04-11 19.18.56.jpg



__ big biscuit
__ Nov 14, 2013


----------



## moikel (Nov 14, 2013)

IMG_0057.jpg



__ moikel
__ Nov 14, 2013






Sam mastiff x german shepherd rescue dog had him 9 years.Best dog I  ever owned.Pathalogical hater of possums ,current score Sam 3 possums 0 with possums unlikely to score!

Princess ,named that by the girls at the death row rescue service,mastiff x staffy x ? .Dumped by somebody late in her life after a few litters of pups. Raider of garbage cans,snores,farts,sneaks onto my bed if I don't lock door.Pushy,noisy & demanding,loves me unconditionally will never go hungry.Went from outhouse to penthouse & knows it.


----------



## cherrywood (Nov 14, 2013)

4 shih Tzu's and a chessy  what a combo


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 14, 2013)

Jesus wept Moilkel

What can I say.  God love you and yours

Gary


----------



## miamirick (Nov 14, 2013)

When it comes to loyalty,   My rasta dog will take all you out













DSC01871.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Oct 26, 2013


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 14, 2013)

Vicious, Rick just plain viscious        (course you know I can't spell)

Gary


----------



## moikel (Nov 14, 2013)

IMG_0219.JPG



__ moikel
__ Nov 14, 2013






Gnawed 500gm cake of palm sugar found in back yard.













IMG_0174.JPG



__ moikel
__ Nov 14, 2013






So its the big guy who never took anything in the 7 years he was here on his own or the new girl that arrived 2 years ago who eats every meal like its her last
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Don't think I need to be Sherlock Holmes to work that one out.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 15, 2013)

Mine are just like that.  Linda's is dainty, mine--well, if it qualifies as food, gulp!!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 15, 2013)

Just read this post again Can't help my self

Hair on you Mokiel


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 15, 2013)

100_0176.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Nov 15, 2013





Buddy













IMG_1464.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Nov 15, 2013





Kipper













100_1835.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Nov 15, 2013


















MOBY WITH UNDIES.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Nov 15, 2013





 Moby

What a group I have, they like it when I process meat, they are my groundskeepers.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey

4 ankle biters, but what beautiful faces.

Gary


----------



## timstalltaletav (Nov 15, 2013)

tjs231 said:


> This one's mom was famous for dragging down leftovers from field dressed deer.  I woke up one morning and thought she dug up a turtle...  it was the frozen deer liver....
> 
> 
> Another time she tore off the entire hind quarter of a deer we had hanging.  I jammed what was left of the bones in the can and left a note for the garbage man.  Never dull around here.
> ...



Sadly this pup passed away suddenly Sunday morning.  Completely unexpected, was fine all day Saturday, then became real distressed and gasping for air early Sunday morning.  I can never say for sure, but I think it had something to do with the new flea collar I put on her.  After I put it on her about 2 weeks ago, she began "coughing".  Nothing major, at least I thought.  Took the collar off her last week, but I fear the damage was already done.

I'm gonna miss her, she was really something else when it came to being everywhere I was.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 15, 2013)

Shit tjs

That's sad.  So sorry

Gary


----------



## frankbe (Nov 15, 2013)

Well , I guess we'll have a dog next week when we move in to our new house.

Some streetdog came to the house e couple of times , we gave him some food and he became friendly to us and lately started to be protective to our property.

I'll let the poor bastard stay.













2013.11.02-1.jpg



__ frankbe
__ Nov 15, 2013


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey tjs

We don't use flea collars.  We just go to Wallyworld and buy the liquid flea and tick.  Put it on the back of the hounds and all is good.  Actually, living out in the bush, we don't put ANY collars on the dogs at all--too easy for them to get tangled up and strangle.

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey Frank

Your'e such a hard ass.  Sounds like that dog's found a forever home.  Hair on you

Gary


----------



## frankbe (Nov 16, 2013)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Frank
> 
> Your'e such a hard ass.  Sounds like that dog's found a forever home.  Hair on you
> 
> Gary


Hey Gary,

yeah , if Dodo (the name of the dog) wants to stay he's more then welcome.

Here in Thailand there are a lot of street dogs , so I think why buy an over priced pure breed dog if so many poor animals are starving to death beside the road...

I know , it's a waterdrop on a hot plate , but's better then nothing.

I have 1 question for you : what's the meaning of "Hair on you" ?

My native language isn't English , so...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey Frank

Sorry, didn't realise you would miss the meaning. " Hair on ya" means you did good, you're a good person, you're someone I would like to meet. It is one of my highest compliments.   Just out of curiosity, your English is excellent, so what is your native language??? 

Gary


----------



## frankbe (Nov 16, 2013)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Frank
> 
> Sorry, didn't realise you would miss the meaning. " Hair on ya" means you did good, you're a good person, you're someone I would like to meet. It is one of my highest compliments.   Just out of curiosity, your English is excellent, so what is your native language???
> 
> Gary


Thank you Gary , as well for the compliments as for the explanation.

My native language is Flemish , 99 % the same as Dutch.

But my misses is Thai - and was an English teacher - and I'm living in Thailand , so I use English for some years allready , some times even having problems remembering Flemish words.

Quite a forum here , isn't it.

Learning about smoking , BBQ , and now language !

Great !

Thx again Gary !

Frank


----------



## top shot bbq (Nov 16, 2013)

tjs231 said:


> tjs231 said:
> 
> 
> > This one's mom was famous for dragging down leftovers from field dressed deer. I woke up one morning and thought she dug up a turtle... it was the frozen deer liver....
> ...


Sorry for the loss, it's so hard sometimes when one of these guys leave us. Even more so when it is unexpected.

Jason


----------



## amlong88 (Nov 17, 2013)

My best friend who is with me 24/7 













IMG_20120508_175653.jpg



__ amlong88
__ Nov 17, 2013


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 17, 2013)

This is Akira. She is our Australian Shepard. Too smart for her own good at times. Whenever I am prepping in the kitchen she is right under my feet. Occasionally something will "accidental" fall and she is quick to clean it up when told it is ok, but if told not to she will just leave it. But when it comes to BBQ, she is all over it. She has to taste everything or she really lets you know that you have broken the "code". I have grown up with Labs and my wife grew up with Boxers. She had a boxer when we got together, unfortunately we lost him to tumors a couple years ago. I could not see myself ever being without a dog for long. They are just too cool!!!













2013-11-09_17-34-19_749.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013


















2013-11-09_13-51-48_593.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013


















2013-11-09_13-51-50_588.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013


----------



## top shot bbq (Nov 17, 2013)

jarjarchef said:


> This is Akira. She is our Australian Shepard. Too smart for her own good at times. Whenever I am prepping in the kitchen she is right under my feet. Occasionally something will "accidental" fall and she is quick to clean it up when told it is ok, but if told not to she will just leave it. But when it comes to BBQ, she is all over it. She has to taste everything or she really lets you know that you have broken the "code". I have grown up with Labs and my wife grew up with Boxers. She had a boxer when we got together, unfortunately we lost him to tumors a couple years ago. I could not see myself ever being without a dog for long. They are just too cool!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool!! I love aussies , I got my wife a aussie/border collie mix from the pound right before we got married 15 yrs ago, she passed earlier year but my wife still has not decided on a new one for her self. Every time we start looking she starts comparing prospective puppy to Penny on breed traits and behavior. She will find the right puppy when the right puppy finds her I try to tell her. Penny was to smart also, we played the tennis ball game. Every morning we would hide 5 tennis balls throughout the house and by the time my wife got home all 5 balls would be in the living room floor all bunched together....lol

Jason


----------



## jbest123 (Nov 17, 2013)

This is Butch my junkyard dog.












P7110625.JPG



__ jbest123
__ Nov 17, 2013


----------



## hagisan (Nov 17, 2013)

This is our family member Morgan.  He's our 14yr old newfy/lab mix rescue wonder dog.  Always by your side unless he doing what he does best pictured below.













WP_20121110_003.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Nov 17, 2013


----------



## spatrick (Nov 17, 2013)

0611092025.jpg



__ spatrick
__ Nov 17, 2013






Our 6 year old lab mix. He's always trying to help. In this pic he's taking a brake.


----------



## gone4nc (Nov 17, 2013)

20130924_132045_resized_1.jpg



__ gone4nc
__ Nov 17, 2013


















20130924_132124_resized_1.jpg



__ gone4nc
__ Nov 17, 2013






This is our 3 Dobermans , we also have a Manchester terrier. The red one  is the leader. One day a deer was foolish and tried to run across the back yard. The red one chased it down and dragged it to the ground by the ear. We did not see this , but caught her eating it. Our back yard has very little surviving wildlife.They are couch potatoes all other times.


----------



## hagisan (Nov 17, 2013)

I miss our Doby.  I love this pic...they're like "Hey hooman, is the bbq done yet?"













20130924_132124_resized_1.jpg



__ gone4nc
__ Nov 17, 2013


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah no doubt about which one is top dog.  The other two are just sitting there looking at the red one and their ears are pulled so far back they look like ponytails

Gary


----------



## cappyr (Nov 17, 2013)

*MY constant companion da bratty Bichon Sparky, he ablsolutely loved my BBQed asparagus.   May he rest in peace.*


----------



## ellymae (Nov 17, 2013)

In the past we have had Golden Retrievers, now we have a 6 year old Black Lab. She is the best dog going.













IMG_1619.jpg



__ ellymae
__ Nov 17, 2013


----------



## gone4nc (Nov 20, 2013)

Here's my two smallest dogs, the are my biggest fans.

The Manchester is a year and half, and the Dobe is  3.













FB_IMG_13736594732779512_resized.jpg



__ gone4nc
__ Nov 20, 2013


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey Gone

HaHa--just a little bit of difference in size, huh

Gary


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 20, 2013)

My current crew: Dane/Black Lab mix Sammy (110 lb.) and Chloe St. Bernard pup (75 lbs. and growing, 6 1/2 months old):













IMG_20130903_120818_995.jpg



__ jirodriguez
__ Nov 20, 2013


















IMG_20131011_173505_755.jpg



__ jirodriguez
__ Nov 20, 2013






..... Chloe is our new pup replacing our Bullmastiff/St. Bernard mix named Tank - he passed away last summer.













1305047339570.jpg



__ jirodriguez
__ Nov 20, 2013






........... bonus pictures of Chloe the day we bought her home, she was 8 weeks old and weighed 15 lbs...... sooo cute!













8 weeks 2.jpg



__ jirodriguez
__ Nov 20, 2013


















8 weeks.jpg



__ jirodriguez
__ Nov 20, 2013


----------



## big biscuit (Nov 20, 2013)

Hagisan said:


> I miss our Doby.  I love this pic...they're like "Hey hooman, is the bbq done yet?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a great pic. I can see why you would love it. The expression on their collective faces is priceless.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey JI

What beautiful dogs--I love big dogs.  I have to admit Sammy is my choise, but hey that's just me saying

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey Hagisan

Just waiting paciently (well here we go again with my spelling)  Good hounds

Gary


----------



## supercenterchef (Nov 30, 2013)

I own a doggie daycare as well as a rescue...I have too many at home to take any more...so it is a very happy as well as tremendously sad day today--one of my best friends has found her forever home












1008586_571946156189371_1024253752_o.jpeg



__ supercenterchef
__ Nov 30, 2013


















2013053195204024.jpg



__ supercenterchef
__ Nov 30, 2013


----------



## big biscuit (Nov 30, 2013)

SupercenterChef said:


> I own a doggie daycare as well as a rescue...I have too many at home to take any more...so it is a very happy as well as tremendously sad day today--one of my best friends has found her forever home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're doing a great thing giving those dogs a second chance. God bless you.

Bobby P.


----------



## amlong88 (Dec 11, 2014)

Kaidah passed away back in July. Here's the new family member we've had for 3 months now. 












IMG_20141118_104217051.jpg



__ amlong88
__ Dec 11, 2014





Her name is Mazey and she is now 7 months old. She is the sweetest dog we've had in our family. Let's see some more best friends.


----------



## shoebe (Dec 12, 2014)

1212140941-00.jpg



__ shoebe
__ Dec 12, 2014






Howie the wonder dog....8 year old basset hound...loves to  sleep, just like me


----------



## red dog (Dec 12, 2014)

My 3 buddy's

Left to right

Olivia A.K.A "Devil Dog", Samantha A.K.A. Sammy, and Rocky A.K.A "The Rocket"













samrockolixmas web.jpg



__ red dog
__ Dec 12, 2014


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 12, 2014)

As shared in post #38 Akira is in the back. She is still my BBQ Buddy, but we added a new companion this year. Titan was a SPCA rescue X3. First our son had a friend who rescued him, well his parents weren't so cool with it. So our son decided he would take him in, well 1 of his roommates was not cool with it. So we took him in and tried to find him a new home, wwwwwweeeeeelllllllll he and Akira got along very well and he kind of grew on us. So he stayed. Let's just say he figured out the BBQ routine rather quick. Now I have both under my feet at all times. It is funny when either of the smokers are running, they both forget why they went outside and just sit in front of it.













20141108_152659(1).jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Dec 12, 2014


----------



## timberjet (Dec 13, 2014)

View media item 194488
This is my little buddy and her little buddy. lol gingerbear













ginger by the stove.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Dec 20, 2014






She loves the new blaze king stove.


----------



## randall lee (Dec 13, 2014)

image.jpg



__ randall lee
__ Dec 18, 2014






Having some problems posting pictures but the Wiener in the avatar is Baxter my best bud.


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 13, 2014)

Need to get the camera out and take some new pictures of our crew. Red is a soon to be 12 year old Redbone Coonhound, Queenie, our Cattle dog will turn 13 right around the time our Redbone pups,Azul & Mita turn 1. The pups are littermates. Beyond entertaining.


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 16, 2014)

This is one of the young pups, Mita....she was having a rough night....


----------



## amlong88 (Dec 17, 2014)

inkjunkie said:


> This is one of the young pups, Mita....she was having a rough night....[ATTACHMENT=1813]mitafire.jpg (96k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


She has a gorgeous coat!


----------



## smokerelli (Dec 18, 2014)

This lil rascal is my 11 month old pup Brody, American Bulldog













bro2.JPG



__ smokerelli
__ Dec 18, 2014


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 18, 2014)

This is the other Redbone pup...Azul....was taken a while back...wish I could find the folder I put all the recent pictures in...













CIMG2213 (Medium).JPG



__ inkjunkie
__ Dec 18, 2014


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 18, 2014)

Found the folder....













IMG_4292 (Medium).JPG



__ inkjunkie
__ Dec 18, 2014






Our older Redbone, Red....he will be 12 on New Years Day....we had gotten Red, along with his half brother Blue when we lived in AZ. Sadly we had to put Blue to sleep several months ago, his Kidneys failed...













IMG_4202 (Small).JPG



__ inkjunkie
__ Dec 18, 2014






Pretty recent of the girls. They need there nightly chair time. If we don't let them up in the chairs with us they sit in front of us, trying to push there way up. Mita, the darker one, has figured out if we have the laptop open to just come up from the side of the chair. There parents are champion show dogs, as well as having all kinds of hunting awards...Sure do look like serious hunting dogs to me...


----------



## food junkie (Dec 18, 2014)

Scotch 1 (2) 1.JPG



__ food junkie
__ Dec 18, 2014


















Scotch 2.JPG



__ food junkie
__ Dec 18, 2014






This was my buddy SCOTCH the day we put him down. He gave us 17 great years.

The wife saying her final goodbye.













Roux 1.JPG



__ food junkie
__ Dec 18, 2014






This is our current demon dog ROUX. "look into my eyes"













Roux 3.JPG



__ food junkie
__ Dec 18, 2014






I am trying to cook. He got tired of waiting for me to drop something.













Deb and Roux 1.JPG



__ food junkie
__ Dec 18, 2014






He still think he is a puppy. (only 100#)













Roux 2.JPG



__ food junkie
__ Dec 18, 2014






Strange way to sit on the sofa.


----------



## mbogo (Dec 18, 2014)

Timberjet- that cracks me up!   you obviously live in the frozen wasteland like me.  Last winter I got one of those frozen rodents caught in the snoblower. Broke the shear pins right off.  A gift from my dog, I suspect!


----------



## timberjet (Dec 18, 2014)

Mbogo said:


> Timberjet- that cracks me up!   you obviously live in the frozen wasteland like me.  Last winter I got one of those frozen rodents caught in the snoblower. Broke the shear pins right off.  A gift from my dog, I suspect!


Yep, hahahaha..... she was very proud that day. She packed that little dude around all day long while I built fence.


----------



## squirrel (Dec 18, 2014)

This is such a great thread. It touched my heart especially after a friend called me today and told me her beloved rescue dog of 15 years was brutally killed by a pit bull yesterday. She was walking her dog when out of no where the pit bull attacked her dog. She said it was the most horrific scene and hearing her baby scream the way she did before the other dog killed her. She called the police and animal control eventually caught the dog. Not sure what will happen to it, maybe they should put it down. It sounds as if the poor dog had been trained to fight. Very sad indeed for both dogs.

Here's my two girls. I inherited them when I bought my house 6 years ago. They will be 9 in February and are spoiled rotten.













IMG_4770.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Dec 18, 2014


















IMG_7892.jpgbbbbb.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Dec 18, 2014


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 19, 2014)

Squirrel said:


> This is such a great thread. It touched my heart especially after a friend called me today and told me her beloved rescue dog of 15 years was brutally killed by a pit bull yesterday. She was walking her dog when out of no where the pit bull attacked her dog. She said it was the most horrific scene and hearing her baby scream the way she did before the other dog killed her. She called the police and animal control eventually caught the dog. Not sure what will happen to it, maybe they should put it down. It sounds as if the poor dog had been trained to fight. Very sad indeed for both dogs.
> 
> Here's my two girls. I inherited them when I bought my house 6 years ago. They will be 9 in February and are spoiled rotten.
> 
> ...



I am sorry to hear about your friends dog. That is horrible!  Unfortunately there are irresponsible dog owners out threre. We had 3 animals killed in 2 days by 2 pits. I was able to get a picture of them and pass it on to animal control. They found 1 and after a few days the owner turned it over to them. Unfortunately the dog was put down and other animals died due to the owners irresponsibility. I hope your friend will be able to recover from the experience. 

Cute cats BTW...


----------



## roller (Dec 19, 2014)

She is on guard duty right now. She also has 8  5 week old puppies right now..













IMG_20141204_121516.jpg



__ roller
__ Dec 19, 2014


----------



## smooth move (Dec 23, 2014)

i had to put my old lab down a couple years ago. since then my wife's Yorkie has become my shadow.













lunch.jpg



__ smooth move
__ Dec 23, 2014


















guard dog.jpg



__ smooth move
__ Dec 23, 2014






not a real manly animal, but she's right there when i turn around.


----------

